# ufs & zfs



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi.I love too much zfs but is really hard and dangerous to change from ufs (witch is just so beautiful and much much better from ext3,ext4,reiserfs and 50 others of linux)
That i would like to see is that solaris installation have. A choise on installation cd to choose zfs or ufs as default filesystem.
Or a way to change from ufs to zfs easier.
For example i have everything setup on my machine on ufs filesystem witch is the default.
If on future we had this choise i sould reinstall freebsd. Just a way to avoid that.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 16, 2010)

The PC-BSD 8 installer includes support for ZFS.  And it can install vanilla FreeBSD 8.  Never used it, so can't tell you what the limitations of the disk partitioner are (mirror, raidz, etc).

There are a couple of different people working on the different disk partitioning tools in FreeBSD to enable support for everything GEOM, and ZFS.  You'll have to search the archives for the freebsd-fs, freebsd-hackers, freebsd-stable, and/or freebsd-current mailing lists to see the progress.

Once those bits are updated, they'll (hopefully) get pushed into sysinstall.  Probably not before 9.0 is released, though.

Oh, and one can always do a manual install, which allows you to do pretty much anything.  Vermadden posted a nice how-to in our how-to forum.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 17, 2010)

I tried 3 times to go from ufs to zfs. The problem is from ufs to zfs i must change a lot of things on ufs filesystem, do the other hdd zfs and dump the first hdd to the second. Dump never done!
So reinstallation of freebsd.
I am afraid to do it again because 90% i will destroy it again . Especially now that almost everything works perfect!


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 17, 2010)

> If on future we had this choise i sould reinstall freebsd. Just a way to avoid that.


Install everything by hand. It's very (with very, i really mean _very_) easy, there was even a how-to on the forum about that.


> Especially now that almost everything works perfect!


backup your ~/.[a-zA-Z]*, all your packages and so on on some media; install freebsd again; pkg_install all packages; tar xf *dotfiles*; profit.


----------

